# Hardware mit Wasser reinigen



## Stefon (8. Februar 2009)

Hallo Leute.
Ich habe vor meine Hardware von feinem Schmutz zu befreien und diese wie neu asusehen zu lassen.
Nun meine Frage.

Kann ich meine Hardware (Mainboard/graka/Soundkarte) mit destilliertem wasser reinigen bzw es in destilliertes wasser tauchen, natürlich vorher entladen und dann mit einem Fön trocknen?
geht das bzw kann die Hardware schaden nehmen oder womöglich kaputt gehen?
Ordentliches Fönen und langes trocknen lassen sind antürlich vorrausgesetzt. Mindestens 1h Föhnen und ne Nacht trocknen lassen.

Wäre das möglich?

Ich bin mir zu Bange das auszuprobieren.

Warum destilliertes Wasser : weil meineswissens keine Kalkablagerungen entstehen und somit Leitungen eventuell überbrückt werden könnente was zu einem Kurzschluss und somit zum aus der Hardware führen könnte.

Danke für Die Antworten Mfg Stefon


----------



## heizungsrohr (8. Februar 2009)

das ginge theoretisch schon, allerdings würde ich sämtliche kühler (sofern vorhanden) vorher entfernen, damit darunter auch alles trocken wird. wenn ich mich irre, korrigiert mich bitte
die frage ist nur, warum muss es denn alles wie neu aussehen? das kann man auch mit einem guten staubtuch, man muss halt gründlich vorgehen


----------



## chiquita (8. Februar 2009)

ist überhaupt keine gute idee das einzige was du machen kannst ist dein board mit bürsten aufsatz staubzusaugen , den groben staub mit einem föhn entfernen und den feinen staub mit pinsel und druckluft entfernen
EDIT: verdammt einer ist immer schneller


----------



## Klutten (8. Februar 2009)

Was du da vorhast ist grob fahrlässig. Selbst nach mehreren Stunden Trocknung in einem Ofen wäre es nicht gewährleistet, dass jegliches Wasser unter den ganzen Bausteinen getrocknet ist. 

Begnüge dich mit Pinsel und Druckluft (vorsichtig arbeiten!!!). Das Ergebnis ist ebenso einwandfrei und deine Hardware sieht wieder top aus.


----------



## Der Dudelsack (8. Februar 2009)

Stimm Klutten zu!
Das Risiko wäre mir zu hoch.
(Außer du hast ein 35Euro Board)


----------



## True Monkey (8. Februar 2009)

*Auf gar keinen Fall machen*

*Das wäre das Ende deiner Hardware*

Wenn du sowas machen willst nimm sowas
Demineralisiertes Wasser ? Wikipedia

Ich nehme das in verbindung mit einen Ultraschallbad um mechanische Beschädigungen auszuschließen.
Bei 70° Wassertemperatur anschließend Lufttrocknen lassen.

Mache das öfter mit Schaltschrankplatinen(beruflich)


----------



## Sh33p82 (8. Februar 2009)

Ich machs immer mit nem bauschigen Pinsel, funktioniert wunderbar!


----------



## FadeOfReality (8. Februar 2009)

pinsel ist wirklich absolut ausreichend

wobei staubsauger mit aufsatz auch super funktioniert!

oder wenn du zu viel geld hast halt einfach neue hardware kaufen XD


----------



## fadade (8. Februar 2009)

wasser ginge theoretisch auch, aber mit pinsel gehts fasst genauso gut!

übrigens: warum willste die säubern? bringt nix an leistung xD


----------



## True Monkey (8. Februar 2009)

fadade schrieb:


> wasser ginge theoretisch auch


 

*Nochmal nein das geht nicht*

Ablagerungen aus dem Wasser können zum Hardwaretot führen

Ich habe bei uns in der Brauerei extra ein Ultraschallbad für tierisch viel Geld gekauft um Staubablagerungen von Platinen entfernen zu können nachdem unserer Elektriker mehrere Platinen bei seinen Säuberungsversuchen geschrottet hatte.

Und er hat da schon diverse Industriereiniger probiert,alles Müll.

Druckluft hilft eigentlich immer außer bei klebrigen ablagerungen(Nikotin)

Frag einfach nach wer ein Ultraschallbad hat wenn du unbedingt willst das es wie neu aussieht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Februar 2009)

Äh - mag ja sein, dass man ohne Ultraschall den Dreck nicht runterbekommt (wobei es bei den meisten Leuten ja primär Staub sein sollte, der auch so weggeht), aber was hast du denn in deinem Ultraschallbad drin, wenn Wasser so gefährlich ist?

Im übrigen dürften die Besitzer von Ultraschallbädern im Mainboardformat mit angemessener Stärke auch etwas dünner gestreut sein.


----------



## Mexxim (8. Februar 2009)

Na Demineralisiertes Wasser, hat er doch geschrieben. Es ist aber fraglich ob nur mit Demineralisiertem Wasser die reinigung möglich ist...wer alte HW hat bitte testen 

mfg,
Mexxim


----------



## Equilibrium (8. Februar 2009)

Also soweit ich weiß, ist in einem Ultraschallbad auch Wasser drin. So ist es bei uns im Flugtechnischendienst zumindest. Da brauchen wir auch sowas um grobe verunreinigungen zu entfernen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Februar 2009)

Tjo - genauso kenn ich das auch.
Aber schon im ersten Post ist der Einsatz von demin./dest. Wasser geplant, aber diese Vorgehen soll ja katastrophale Folgen haben...

Find ich n bissl verwirrend, werds aber nicht ausprobieren, die Hardware wurde schon oft genug unfreiwillig nass


----------



## Nunuhainz (8. Februar 2009)

demineralisiertes Wasser -> (fast) nicht leitend
normales Wasser -> leitend


----------



## RaggaMuffin (8. Februar 2009)

ich sage besser nixx dazu...


----------



## True Monkey (8. Februar 2009)

@ruyven_macaran
Logisch Wasser,
aber eben Demineralisiertes Wasser,
Und wenn sich jemand mal die Mühe macht auf den Link zu drücken weiß er dann auch warum.

Unser Bad hat eine Größe von 50x70cm und ist 30 cm tief unten ist eine Heizschlange drin zum aufheizen.
Da schmeißen wir Boards zb aus unseren Flascheninspektor rein weil die durch ein Gemisch aus co2 und hefe sowie öl ablagerungen wo unsere Druckluftminderer dran schuld sind nach einer weile zukleben.
Wir brauen aber Ölhaltige Druckluft damit unsere Steuerventile sauber arbeiten

So ein Board kostet 12000 €
Da hat der Preis des Ultraschallbads sich schon mehr als einmal bezahlt gemacht.(ca 6000€)

Das machen nicht nur wir so bei uns sondern ist in der Getränkeindustrie üblich.
Ihr solltet mal sehen wie die Anlagen aussehen wo Zuckerhaltige Getränke abgefüllt werden.
Durch die verwirbelte Luft die nun mal Füller,Etikettierer,Bügelverschliesser,Industrieroboter erzeugen kann man gar nichts anderes machen als betroffene Teile so einmal jährlich zu säubern.

Zum wasser
Bei unseren ersten Versuch bei dem wir destilliertes wasser genommen haben ist uns anschließend ein Board abgeraucht.
Nach Rückfrage bei Anlagenhersteller(RICO Leerflascheninspektoren)ist dann der Hinweis gekommen das wir eben Demineralisiertes Wasser verwenden müssen damit das nicht passiert.

Und ich habe ja nicht gesagt das das die einzigste möglichkeit ist ein Board zu säubern,aber eine sehr gründliche.


----------



## dot (8. Februar 2009)

Platinenreiniger + Druckluft?


----------



## Tremendous (8. Februar 2009)

Im industriellen Bereich bestimmt sinnvoll, privat *no go*. Nimm nen Pinsel und fertig!


----------



## Equilibrium (8. Februar 2009)

jop der meinung bin ich auch! So starke verschmutzung wirst bestimmt nicht haben, dass Du zu solchen mitteln greifen musst.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Februar 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Zum wasser
> Bei unseren ersten Versuch bei dem wir destilliertes wasser genommen haben ist uns anschließend ein Board abgeraucht.
> Nach Rückfrage bei Anlagenhersteller(RICO Leerflascheninspektoren)ist dann der Hinweis gekommen das wir eben Demineralisiertes Wasser verwenden müssen damit das nicht passiert.



Hmm - handelsübliches "destilliertes" Wasser ist eigentlich nur deminieralisiertes...
Habt ihr für die ersten Versuche extra bidestillat oder Reinstwasser besorgt?

Dass das zu Problemen führt, möchte ich nicht ausschließen - ist hier aber eher unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## True Monkey (8. Februar 2009)

Beim ersten versuch handelsübliches und seitdem macht es uns unser Labor selbst.(wir haben wasserenthätungsanlagen,ionentauscher und unser zweiter Braumeister ist Chemieker)

Ich frag den morgen extra nochmal bevor ich jetzt anfange irgentwas falsches zu sagen,was daran so besonders ist.

Ich weiß halt nur mit Sicherheit das es mit destilierten Wasser in die Hose gehen kann und das wollte ich nur darlegen.


----------



## Equilibrium (8. Februar 2009)

Ob mit ,oder ohne deminWasser. Ich würd es so,oder so nicht machen. wär mir viel zu Gefährlich!..meine arme HW!!!


----------



## True Monkey (8. Februar 2009)

^^Klar bei der Menge was du schrottest brauchst du das nicht, du kriegst das auch so hin


----------



## Equilibrium (9. Februar 2009)

naja ich bekomme ja auch immer wieder neuen Nachschub. Von daher ist das kein Problem.


----------



## Phil_5 (9. Februar 2009)

OMG neien Hardware + Wasser = tot

Wenn du nicht gerade 5 Schachteln kippen am Tag neben deinem PC verrauchst sollte das wunderbar mit Druckluftspray hinhaun.
ABER vorsicht mit dem Druckluftspray wenn du ihn verkehrt rum oder in Seitenlage hälst vereist das deine Hardware - das mag sich zwar als Extrem-kühlvariante eignen aber mitten auf der Platine ist das weniger gut (Kondenswasser).


----------



## Equilibrium (9. Februar 2009)

Phil_5 schrieb:


> OMG neien Hardware + Wasser = tot
> 
> Wenn du nicht gerade 5 Schachteln kippen am Tag neben deinem PC verrauchst sollte das wunderbar mit Druckluftspray hinhaun.
> ABER vorsicht mit dem Druckluftspray wenn du ihn verkehrt rum oder in Seitenlage hälst vereist das deine Hardware - das mag sich zwar als Extrem-kühlvariante eignen aber mitten auf der Platine ist das weniger gut (Kondenswasser).


 

wenn Du genau gelesen hättest, dann wüsstest Du jetzt auch, dass es doch geht. Nur halt mit ganz speziellem Wasser.(laut TrueMonkey)


----------



## True Monkey (9. Februar 2009)

HiHi
sowas muß ich als raucher ja auch wissen


----------



## Equilibrium (9. Februar 2009)

Ihhhhh...raucher!!!


----------



## Phil_5 (9. Februar 2009)

Equilibrium schrieb:


> wenn Du genau gelesen hättest, dann wüsstest Du jetzt auch, dass es doch geht. Nur halt mit ganz speziellem Wasser.(laut TrueMonkey)



hab ich auch  deswegen steht da Wasser und nicht spezielles Wasser was ja eigentlich in seiner Zusammensetzung nicht mehr das ist was man unter "Wasser" versteht.


----------



## True Monkey (9. Februar 2009)

@Equilibrium
Schau mal ich habe extra ein bild von mir reingesetzt wo ich mir eine Kippe anstecke(okay ist ziemlich klein erkennt man nicht sofort)

sry für 

jetzt ist auch Schluss damit.


----------



## ltilly1991 (9. Februar 2009)

Fön mit Kalfluft, das pustet so einiges weg. Ansonsten sehr vorsichtig absaugen (damit habe ich schon ein Board geschrottet :S) oder einfach mal sämtliche Lüfter auf Vollspeed laufen lassen 

mfG ltilly1991


----------



## True Monkey (9. Februar 2009)

So jetzt weiß ich mehr.
Habe unseren Chemiker gefragt.

Also im Demineralisierten Wasser befinden sich keine Sauerstoff Ionen mehr.
Dadurch sinkt die elektrische Leitfähigkeit auf null.(das prüft das Labor)

Im gegensatz zu Destillierten Wasser was leitfähig ist.
Damit wird ausgeschlossen das bei nicht ganz getrockneten Bauteilen irgendetwas passieren kann.(Davor warnte ja schon Mod Klutten im 4 Post)

Es ist also auch mit destillierten Wasser möglich aber das Risiko besteht das durch nicht ausreichender Trocknung es zu Hardwareschäden kommen kann.
Bei Demineralisierten Wasser ist dieses Risiko* gleich null.*

Als einfachen Test ist mir vorgeschlagen worden einfach mal einen laufenden(batterie betriebenen) Rasierapperat in beides zu tauchen.
Mit den Hinweis mit dem Demineralisierten Wasser anzufangen weil ich sonst nichts mehr zum testen für das zweite Wasser hätte.

Aber bitte beachten nach dem zweiten Test ist der Rasierer hin.
Es geht auch jedes andere Gerät.
Man versicherte mir das sogar ein Fernseher im Demineralisierten Wasser weiter funzen würde.
Also laufend in einem Aquarium zum Beispiel.

Demineralisierten Wasser ist für den Privatgebrauch in der Apotheke erhältlich da es auch für medezinische Zwecke eingesetz wird.(in dieser reinheitsform)
Desweiteren ist damit vorsicht geboten da es in Mengen von 5-6 Liter getrunken an einem Tage zum Tode führt.(es entzieht dem Körper alle Mineralien das es kriegen kann)

Zur Frage warum man nicht einfach Druckluft zum reinigen nehmen würde bekam ich von der Firma Heufft(sry gestern habe ich im eifer des Gefechts Rico geschrieben)Home - HEUFT SYSTEMTECHNIK GMBH folgende Antwort--

Bei Druckluftreinigung verdichtet man Staub usw in kleinen Räumen auf den Platinen was zur Fehlfunktionen durch dessen Leitfähigkeit kommen kann.

Hmm trotzdem denke ich das es für einen PC vollkommen ausreichend ist,*ich mach es ja auch mit Druckluft.*

Egal alles was ich damit eigentlich sagen will ist,das es mit *Destillierten Wasser* in die Hose gehen kann und deswegen* nicht ratsam ist.*


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Februar 2009)

Das klingt merkwürdig. 
Sicher, dass nicht doch Reinstwasser, also Mehrfach-Destillat oder Umkerosmose-Wasser gemeint ist?
Das, was handelsüblich als demineralisiertes Wasser (din irgendwas) vertrieben wird, zeichnet sich im Vergleich zu echt destilliertem Wasser eben gerade durch eine höhere Verunreinigung und Leitfähigkeit aus.
Von O2 frei kann erst recht nicht die Rede sein, dafür müsste das Wasser zumindest unter Luftabschluss gelagert werden.

In handelsüblichem demin-Wasser funktioniert ein Fernseher jedenfalls nicht (in destilliertem Wasser auch nicht) - und wenn er in Reinstwasser funktioniert, wäre ich ehrlich gesagt auch überrascht. (Bei den Spannungen einer Bildröhre sollte die Leitfähigkeit, die selbst reinstes H20 durch Autoprotolyse hat, mehr als ausreichen. Von Verunreinigungen und Metalloberflächen am Gerät selbst mal ganz zu schweigen)


----------



## True Monkey (9. Februar 2009)

Sry mehr kann ich nicht dazu sagen beziehe mich auf die Angaben die mir gegeben worden sind.
Ich habe eben nach demi Wasser gefragt und das war die Begründung die ich bekommen habe.
Das mit dem Fernseher war aber wie ich zugeben muß nur auf einen Begrenzten Zeitraum gemeint.
Über längeren Zeitraum funzt das nicht wahrscheinlich wegen den von dir beschriebenen Verunreinigungen im Gerät.
Mit dem Wasser war das gemeint was man medezintechnisch einsetzt.?
Vllt habe ich die Bezeichnung des Wassers unserem Chemiker vorgekaut und er hat sich damit begnügt mir dazu diese Antwort zu geben.

Bevor ich mich jetzt hier in irgentwas verrenne ich bin nicht ein Prof. oder so etwas sondern wollte lediglich davon abraten es mit destillierten Wasser zu machen da ich das aus eigener Erfahrung weiß das das in die Hose gehen kann.


----------



## chiquita (9. Februar 2009)

Wasser ist der Tod für Hardware egal welcher sorte sofern man glück hat funktioniert sie noch aber wenn sich das demineralisierte wasser auf dem board evt. mit salzen oder staub verbindet ist es auch stromleitend und wenn man das board nicht tagelang trocknet geht das in die hose und man hat totes Silicium


----------



## True Monkey (9. Februar 2009)

chiquita schrieb:


> Wasser ist der Tod für Hardware egal welcher sorte sofern man glück hat funktioniert sie noch aber wenn sich das demineralisierte wasser auf dem board evt. mit salzen oder staub verbindet ist es auch stromleitend und wenn man das board nicht tagelang trocknet geht das in die hose und man hat totes Silicium


 
Das erklär mal den Leuten von Heuft die das mit Anlagen im Wert von 300 000€ machen.
Der Produktionsausfall von mehreren Tagen durch trocknung übersteigt diesen Wert.

sowas
http://www.heuft.com/lang/de/heuft-inline-leerflascheninspektion_27.html


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Februar 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Mit dem Wasser war das gemeint was man medezintechnisch einsetzt.?



Das fällt normalerweise in die Kategorie Reinstwasser/Osmosewasser.
Kann aber natürlich auch sein, dass die landläufigen Begriffe dafür nicht die gleichen sind, die man intern verwendet - der Begriff "demineralisiert" trifft die Sache ja eigentlich auch ziemlich genau.
Es halt nur so, dass das 08/15 Wasser von der Tanke eben "destilliertes Wasser (demineralisiert nach DIN ...)" ist - und genau das scheint deinen Beschreibungen nach ja nicht geeignet zu sein, weswegen das hier eindeutig unterschieden werden muss - dass jemand dummgläubig das falsche Wasser einsetzt, nur weil die Beschriftung nicht den Inhalt beschreibt, der eigentlich gesucht ist.


----------



## True Monkey (10. Februar 2009)

Darum ja der Hinweis zur Apotheke da gibt es laut Aussage unseres Chemikers das richtige.


----------



## derLordselbst (10. Februar 2009)

Da ich gerade den Rechner eines Freundes reparieren wollte, der ein, zwei Jahre in der Wohnung heftig geraucht hat, hat sich für mich auch die Frage nach einer Säuberung gestellt. 

Schade, dass meine Kamera gerade verliehen ist: Das Innere vom Netzteil ist wirklich, äh, appetitanregend. Da ich allerdings das Netzteil gerade geöffnet habe, dürfte diese Mail noch danach riechen.

Ohne ein Ultraschallbad macht eine Reinigung nur mit Wasser hier allerdings überhaupt keinen Sinn. Da müssten auch aggressive Reinigungsmittel dazu. Wasser flieht vor so versifften Platinen.^^

Also Wasser bringt aus meiner Sicht auch nicht mehr viel, wenn Sauger und Pinsel versagen.


----------



## Knogle (12. Februar 2015)

True Monkey schrieb:


> *Nochmal nein das geht nicht*
> 
> Ablagerungen aus dem Wasser können zum Hardwaretot führen
> 
> ...



Gehts auch mit nem Isopropanol Bad?


----------



## -Kerby- (12. Februar 2015)

Also... im Allgemeinen sind ja Alkohole wie Isopropanol - Kohlenwasserstoffverbindungen, die wiederrum im Allgemeinen schlechte Leitfähigkeit aufweißen (deshalb eher nichtleitend).
Solange Isopropanol Rein ist (also 100%), dürfte es bezogen auf die Leitfähigkeit eher kein Problem sein.
Wenn dann würde ich mir eher Sorgen machen, falls Kühler mit Kleber befestigt sind oder WLP i-wo verwendet wurde.
Isopropanol gilt ja als Lösungsmittel 

Das zumindest weiß ich noch von meinem Leistungskurs damals.


----------

